# Calibrating: salt test vs Boveda



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey all, hope everyone is doing well and has a nice smoke in hand. I decided to test my hygro last night as I have been making a lot of changes lately and really depending on it to give me accurate readings. So I did the salt test overnight and in the morning it said 68. I knew there was no way it was that low as I have been getting readings of 67-70 in my various humis. So I threw the hygro in a small tupperware with a Boveda 69 packet. After less than an hour it hit 69 and has been sitting there for the last 2 hours. 
Soooo is there any reason to use the salt test when one has Boveda available? What could have gone wrong with my salt test? I think I had a bit too much water but I would think that would raise rh. 
Anyway, just wanted to share my experience and see if anyone else just uses any Boveda for calibration. Happy puffing.


----------



## AndyRN (Oct 24, 2012)

To me what is odd is that overnight, with possibly too much water, it did not read higher than 68. Couldn't tell you why the difference is. I always do the salt test and have had good luck with it. I don't use bovedas but if that's what you have, and they are hydrated, I would go with that.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

It can take up to 48 hours to get an accurate reading via Salt Test, if the Boveda says you're dead on, I would count it fine. 
Some people swear by the salt test, but there are a few variables one can sort of mess up, too much H20 and too little time are two to name. I calibrate my hygrometers by my HF beads, and they seem to be just fine, all are within 1-2% out of the box.

What kind of hygrometer are you using? Digital I hope, otherwise you should just pick up a new one.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> It can take up to 48 hours to get an accurate reading via Salt Test, if the Boveda says you're dead on, I would count it fine.
> Some people swear by the salt test, but there are a few variables one can sort of mess up, too much H20 and too little time are two to name. I calibrate my hygrometers by my HF beads, and they seem to be just fine, all are within 1-2% out of the box.
> 
> What kind of hygrometer are you using? Digital I hope, otherwise you should just pick up a new one.


Sorry I forgot to mention it's a Caliber IV. I've never expected any problems with it... I just wanted to check since I've been relying on it very heavily with my new coolidor set-up. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd go with the Boveda. If you want to really test it, the Boveda 75% in the calibration kit is the most accurate they make, according to their site. 

My .02 is if you're trying to get scientific, you need a control in the experiment. The salt test is hardly that.


----------



## fshnpf (Jan 6, 2014)

I have been using salt to calibrate my (mostly) analog hygrometers for years and had always gotten repeatable results. I decided to upgrade my hygrometers with hygroset round and square, and a calibre 4. The salt test drove me nuts. If the reading was1 degree low, and I adjusted up one click, it would jump 3 degrees! After painstakingl adjuusting 4 digital hygrometers over a period of a week, I put them all in the same humidor, and got 4 different readings after a day!!! I decided to bite the bullet and get a boveda calibration kit, went through the whole calibration process again, and now they all read the same when placed side by side in a humidor. The boveda seems to reach equilibrium much quicker than salt, as well, but the small zip lock bag with the kit may play a factor in that. I also found that a new, out of the box digital hygrometer is very slow to reach equilibrium the first time (24-36 hours) but responds much more quickly after being in a humid environment for a while.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

iatrestman said:


> Hey all, hope everyone is doing well and has a nice smoke in hand. I decided to test my hygro last night as I have been making a lot of changes lately and really depending on it to give me accurate readings. So I did the salt test overnight and in the morning it said 68. I knew there was no way it was that low as I have been getting readings of 67-70 in my various humis. So I threw the hygro in a small tupperware with a Boveda 69 packet. After less than an hour it hit 69 and has been sitting there for the last 2 hours.
> Soooo is there any reason to use the salt test when one has Boveda available? What could have gone wrong with my salt test? I think I had a bit too much water but I would think that would raise rh.
> Anyway, just wanted to share my experience and see if anyone else just uses any Boveda for calibration. Happy puffing.


Boveda is the way to go period!


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Boveda is the way to go period!


Yep... Turns out my Caliber was already perfectly Caliber-ated (sorry for lame pun). I tried out 69 and 72 Boveda packets in a small tupperware and the hygro read on-point after less than an hour and didn't move for a few hours after. I am thoroughly convinced this is the way to go. I really love Boveda... especially since I discovered you can make them last way longer by recharging...


----------



## Warren_G (Jan 11, 2014)

Only thing I can think of is temperature swings. If your house was cold overnight (programmable stat?), and then warmed up in the morning, the RH would drop drastically. The salt would then take a while to stabilize it back to 75


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Warren_G said:


> Only thing I can think of is temperature swings. If your house was cold overnight (programmable stat?), and then warmed up in the morning, the RH would drop drastically. The salt would then take a while to stabilize it back to 75


Nah.. The max high was 68% which is what it read in the morning. Temp was pretty consistent around 68 also. I might experiment in the future to see where I went wrong with my salt test, but for now I am just interested in the accuracy of my hygro--which seems to be right on.
On another note, I looked in the manual for the Caliber and it says to NEVER use the "salt test". I don't know if this is just because they have a contract with Boveda or what... but results don't lie.


----------



## fshnpf (Jan 6, 2014)

We keep the thermostat set at 68 and day to night temps. are very stable. After seeing how well the boveda it worked, I decided life is too short to waste time calibrating hygrometers. No more guessing if you made the salt too wet or too dry, etc.


----------



## Warren_G (Jan 11, 2014)

I totally agree that boveda calibration is the way to go. I had similar salt test results you did. And after the boveda calibration I felt much better


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Boveda. Labratory accurate results for under $5. The kits have good shelf life, I usually order a 2 year supply of them - check hygrometers every six months.


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

What a relevant and timely thread. About two months ago I purchased a third hygrometer, a caliber IV. I have previously calibrated my hygros using the salt method for 48 hours. Being curios by nature I spent the 3 or 4 extra bucks for the boveda 75% calibration pack. First I performed the salt calibration, using a 1/4 cup of salt and distilled water. I initially wet the salt too much and sprinkle more salt in until it reminds me of wet beach sand after the tide is out. You cant really squish water out of it, but its firm and very moist. The hygro was reading 75% after 48 hours. So, then I threw the same hygro in with the boveda calibration pack for 48 hours... (drumroll please)... 75%!


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

^ As you wish.......0:40 Drum Roll


----------



## hunter19delta (Nov 3, 2013)

+1 on the Boveda. I used the Boveda 75% calibration kit a few months ago and it was dead on. For a few bucks why take the chance with your sticks.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

apollo said:


> I'd go with the Boveda. If you want to really test it, the Boveda 75% in the calibration kit is the most accurate they make, according to their site.
> 
> My .02 is if you're trying to get scientific, you need a control in the experiment. The salt test is hardly that.


Disagree on the salt test not being scientific. If he does it right it is as precise as you can be and nothing else can beat it. Sorry but taking a crap on the salt method isn't going to fly in this house.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Boveda is the way to go period!


Boveda marketers REJOICE!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

hunter19delta said:


> +1 on the Boveda. I used the Boveda 75% calibration kit a few months ago and it was dead on. For a few bucks why take the chance with your sticks.


If your going to store your cigars at a lower R/H lets say 65%.
Then calibrate with a 65% Boveda pack.
The closest your calibrate to the actual R/H that you store your cigars at the better.


----------



## Les (Jan 24, 2014)

I've always don't the salt test on mine and was never quite sure if I could trust my results. Then I read a thread on this forum titled "think you can trust your digital hygrometer" And now I only use the Boveda 69 packs to check my hygrometers.

I can't posts links yet because I'm a new guy. But you can probably find it easy enough.

-Les


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

zoey said:


> Boveda marketers REJOICE!


And they ought to. It's easy to sell a superior product.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Another reason to avoid the salt test is that it can erode the innards of these incredibly cheap hygro....
62 Bove for me and an NIST calibrated hygro.......I then campare all my cheapos to the NIST


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

iatrestman said:


> Hey all, hope everyone is doing well and has a nice smoke in hand. I decided to test my hygro last night as I have been making a lot of changes lately and really depending on it to give me accurate readings. So I did the salt test overnight and in the morning it said 68. I knew there was no way it was that low as I have been getting readings of 67-70 in my various humis. So I threw the hygro in a small tupperware with a Boveda 69 packet. After less than an hour it hit 69 and has been sitting there for the last 2 hours.
> Soooo is there any reason to use the salt test when one has Boveda available? What could have gone wrong with my salt test? I think I had a bit too much water but I would think that would raise rh.
> Anyway, just wanted to share my experience and see if anyone else just uses any Boveda for calibration. Happy puffing.


Salt test sucks........way to many variables.

Boveda calibrating packet takes away some of those variables.

Boveda is the only way to calibrate ACCURATLY imop.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> And they ought to. It's easy to sell a superior product.


So Boveda should be able to fire all the marketing people then....if it is that superior....finance must be stoked!

FIRE ALL MARKETERS NOW!

Sorry I am a finance Manager for the largest food co. in the world and I spend a great deal of my time keeping marketers from going hog wild and pissing away millions of dollars each year.....


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

I find the easiest way to do the salt test is to add water until the last drop makes it "too wet." I pour the extra water out of the bottle cap and stir it around a bit until its like wet beach sand. Put in a zip lock bag and let it sit with a hygro for 24 hours. After a whole day or so the salt always bring the humidity to 75%. I think the key is you have to leave it much longer than the 4 hours that xikar recommends for their hygrometers. Salt regulates the humidity much slower and I used to find myself frustrated until I started waiting the extra time. Its never failed me since. The boveda packs leave less guessing and they work faster 10-12 hours. The benefit of the salt is its cheap and as long as you are okay with waiting a day the test works fine.


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

Dual-500 said:


> ^ As you wish.......0:40 Drum Roll


Drumroll please... Drumroll... LOL


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Do I need to take my pants off?


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

zoey said:


> Disagree on the salt test not being scientific. If he does it right it is as precise as you can be and nothing else can beat it. Sorry but taking a crap on the salt method isn't going to fly in this house.


This house, eh?

Please explain how an at home salt test, with many variables being possible, cannot be beat by a lab created Boveda calibration kit. You said it, "*if* he does it right". There are a lot of if's out there. Perhaps you have a beef with the Boveda company, but you can't beat the science behind the method their packs present.

As I stated previous, the salt test is hardly scientific when compared to a true lab control.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> Another reason to avoid the salt test is that it can erode the innards of these incredibly cheap hygro....
> 62 Bove for me and an NIST calibrated hygro.......I then campare all my cheapos to the NIST


I agree the boveda is the easiest, no offense but salts do not evaporate. You'd have to splash the solution inside the hygrometer or agitate the solution.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

apollo said:


> This house, eh?
> 
> Please explain how an at home salt test, with many variables being possible, cannot be beat by a lab created Boveda calibration kit. You said it, "*if* he does it right". There are a lot of if's out there. Perhaps you have a beef with the Boveda company, but you can't beat the science behind the method their packs present.
> 
> As I stated previous, the salt test is hardly scientific when compared to a true lab control.


I think you are confused. You don't need a lab to control the variables you just need to have a basic background in chemistry to learn how to control the variables. When you control them the salt test is just as reliable as Boveda....don't sip too much cool aid or the marketers will be sending you mailers for everything they have been working on for years!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

TJB said:


> I agree the boveda is the easiest, no offense but salts do not evaporate. You'd have to splash the solution inside the hygrometer or agitate the solution.


Sure salt evaporates when it's mixed with water. The moisture in the bag has a lot of salt in it and that moisture is floating around the working electronics of your hygrometer.


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

zoey said:


> I think you are confused. You don't need a lab to control the variables you just need to have a basic background in chemistry to learn how to control the variables. When you control them the salt test is just as reliable as Boveda....don't sip too much cool aid or the marketers will be sending you mailers for everything they have been working on for years!


Not sure why you are Trolling the pro Boveda members, but hey, have fun.

I have an in depth background in Chemistry, and am not confused in the slightest. However, I do know how many folks have issues getting the salt test right. The Boveda pack is used in many lab applications besides pedestrian cigar hygros, and it is a known control. Those are facts, marketing aside.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

zoey said:


> I think you are confused. You don't need a lab to control the variables you just need to have a basic background in chemistry to learn how to control the variables. When you control them the salt test is just as reliable as Boveda....don't sip too much cool aid or the marketers will be sending you mailers for everything they have been working on for years!


To much water alters the results, to little water alters it another way. Not enough salt, to much salt......temperature differences.

There are a lot of variables with the salt test.

I've tested the salt test many different ways.......it sucks.

It's nothing but a mcguiver test.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

apollo said:


> Not sure why you are Trolling the pro Boveda members, but hey, have fun.
> 
> I have an in depth background in Chemistry, and an not confused in the slightest. However, I do know how many folks have issues getting the salt test right. The Boveda pack is used in many lab applications besides pedestrian cigar hygros, and it is a known control. Those are facts, marketing aside.


I agree.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

huskers said:


> Sure salt evaporates when it's mixed with water. The moisture in the bag has a lot of salt in it and that moisture is floating around the working electronics of your hygrometer.


I mean no disrespect, but salts in a solution do not evaporate. This is basic chemistry.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

apollo said:


> This house, eh?
> 
> Please explain how an at home salt test, with many variables being possible, cannot be beat by a lab created Boveda calibration kit. You said it, "*if* he does it right". There are a lot of if's out there. Perhaps you have a beef with the Boveda company, but you can't beat the science behind the method their packs present.
> 
> As I stated previous, the salt test is hardly scientific when compared to a true lab control.


I agree. I love how the "purists" seem to be so gung-ho about the science behind the salt test, when no one seems to know it. It is basically a magic trick to most people. I am not really a "scientist" but do study science (med school student) and know that simple physics involved has a lot of variables. Obviously temperature is going to effect evaporation, and I wonder if other factors like iodinated salt or sea salt (which has other "salts" in it) would effect the rh%. In reality, I DON'T KNOW. And it doesn't seem like there is any definitive research showing either way. Boveda worked for me in this case, and did so MUCH more rapidly. Also, Boveda will maintain rh at any temp. If it is 68 or 75 degree probably effects a salt test by at least a few points...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

TJB said:


> I mean no disrespect, but salts in a solution do not evaporate. This is basic chemistry.


So then why do the water droplets inside the bag taste salty?


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

TJB said:


> I mean no disrespect, but salts in a solution do not evaporate. This is basic chemistry.


This is true. The way salt enters the air in coastal areas is through mechanical agitation of the waves crashing, forcing water droplets into the air. When the water evaporates, it leaves the salt in the air and allows it to travel. This is why this air can taste salty, and things are more prone to rust near the coast.

In the salt test, we are missing the agitation to force the salt into a "spray".


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

huskers said:


> So then why do the water droplets inside the bag taste salty?


Even when boiling water salts do not readily evaporate, this is how distillation works, it would not work if salts evaporated. It is why you have to change your filters with humidifiers, all the salts are left and form that hard crap on the filter. I am merely stating a fact this is not debatable.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

TJB said:


> Even when boiling water salts do not readily evaporate, this is how distillation works, it would not work if salts evaporated. It is why you have to change your filters with humidifiers, all the salts are left and form that hard crap on the filter. I am merely stating a fact this is not debatable. If you want a science lesson there is google .


Not trying to argue, just asked a question.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Dang it! Tried to post twice and got rejected bc I am too much of a noob to post links. Basically, sorry to any I offended who are firm believers in the salt test. It is VERY accurate when using pure table salt. Still not sure about sea salt though. Will post link when I hit 30 posts haha.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

apollo said:


> This is true. The way salt enters the air in coastal areas is through mechanical agitation of the waves crashing, forcing water droplets into the air. When the water evaporates, it leaves the salt in the air and allows it to travel. This is why this air can taste salty, and things are more prone to rust near the coast.
> 
> In the salt test, we are missing the agitation to force the salt into a "spray".


This&#8230;&#8230; and the sea spray is also what nourishes the costal plants and grasses with micronutrients since sand does not hold on to nutrients&#8230;...


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

apollo said:


> Not sure why you are Trolling the pro Boveda members, but hey, have fun.
> 
> I have an in depth background in Chemistry, and am not confused in the slightest. However, I do know how many folks have issues getting the salt test right. The Boveda pack is used in many lab applications besides pedestrian cigar hygros, and it is a known control. Those are facts, marketing aside.


At no point did I say the Boveda packs didn't work as designed...look at the start of the thread. Someone said the salt method couldn't be used....which is false.

You can be a fanboi of Boveda all you want. I am not bad mouthing Boveda. Just because people have issues getting it right doesn't mean the method doesn't work it just means they need to learn how to do it correctly....which was my point.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

huskers said:


> Not trying to argue, just asked a question.


Yes I read that over and thought that sounded pretty bad so I edited it, too late I guess!


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

This has turned into quite the clusterf....


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

zoey said:


> At no point did I say the Boveda packs didn't work as designed...look at the start of the thread. Someone said the salt method couldn't be used....which is false.
> 
> You can be a fanboi of Boveda all you want. I am not bad mouthing Boveda. Just because people have issues getting it right doesn't mean the method doesn't work it just means they need to learn how to do it correctly....which was my point.


Ok, so what is the correct way?

Give me temps type of salt, quantity of salt and water. Let me know what kind of water too.

I will test your correct method and see just how accurate it is against a boveda calibration packet.


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

Using a 69% Boveda Pack in Tupperware is not going to give you a correct indication of what your hygrometer is really reading. Get the Boveda Calibrating Pack and take the guess work out of (re)calibrating your hygrometer. Why take any chances with your cigars? It's usually about $4.00 a pack and you can use it twice to calibrate and recalibrate your hygrometers. And you can use one packet to (re)calibrate 2 hygrometers at the same.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

TJB said:


> I agree the boveda is the easiest, no offense but salts do not evaporate. You'd have to splash the solution inside the hygrometer or agitate the solution.


MANY Hygro's specifically ( in instructions)say NOT to use the salt test for calibration......but what do they know... 
Boveda also can have a +3 variance.... frankly if you arent going to use a NIST Cert device, use beads to see how accurate your devise is..

Also keep in mind that these devices are less accurate as the batteries age...

Back to my Habanos hole for me....


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> MANY Hygro's specifically ( in instructions)say NOT to use the salt test for calibration......but what do they know...
> Boveda also can have a +3 variance.... frankly if you arent going to use a NIST Cert device, use beads to see how accurate your devise is..
> 
> Also keep in mind that these devices are less accurate as the batteries age...
> ...


Judging by this thread and how difficult a time people have with the salt test I can see why they say not to salt test . Also you may just find out how inaccurate your hygrometer is!


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

This has gone from informative to entertaining


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

TJB said:


> Judging by this thread and how difficult a time people have with the salt test I can see why they say not to salt test . Also you may just find out how inaccurate your hygrometer is!





huskers said:


> Ok, so what is the correct way?
> 
> Give me temps type of salt, quantity of salt and water. Let me know what kind of water too.
> 
> I will test your correct method and see just how accurate it is against a boveda calibration packet.


TJB............I'm still waiting for your reply.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

huskers said:


> TJB............I'm still waiting for your reply.


Didn't know that was directed towards me. Just so you know I am not a huge advocate of the salt test. I just like the way it's a project. I prefer the boveda. The function of the salt test is mainly dependent on temperature if you follow what I did above. It doesn't need to be an exact science to work. Just a vitamin bottle cap full of salt, can be iodized doesn't matter, put distilled water in and mix until it's like wet sand. Tilt the cap to let excess water drip out. Place in ziplock bag with hygrometer and wait 48hrs . Just make sure you note the temp of the house so when you check on it it's the same. Don't let the temp swing too much either. Temp is the only thing that can really throw off the test, same for boveda as well. The boveda is actually a more controlled salt test but the science is exactly the same. Just add a two way membrane to hold the crystals in place. Matter a fact if you cleaned out a boveda pack u would see just crystals holding a salt solution albeit not table salt... And don't go licking anything this time!


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh yeah don't use a huge ziplock bag, a bottle cap cannot hold as much water as a boveda pack can so the smaller the volume the better!


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

cigarshopper said:


> Using a 69% Boveda Pack in Tupperware is not going to give you a correct indication of what your hygrometer is really reading. Get the Boveda Calibrating Pack and take the guess work out of (re)calibrating your hygrometer. Why take any chances with your cigars? It's usually about $4.00 a pack and you can use it twice to calibrate and recalibrate your hygrometers. And you can use one packet to (re)calibrate 2 hygrometers at the same.


What makes you think the 75 pack is any more accurate than a 69 or 72? It's just a way for them to market another product imo.....


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

asmartbull said:


> MANY Hygro's specifically ( in instructions)say NOT to use the salt test for calibration......but what do they know...
> Boveda also can have a +3 variance.... frankly if you arent going to use a NIST Cert device, use beads to see how accurate your devise is..
> 
> Also keep in mind that these devices are less accurate as the batteries age...
> ...


Haha sorry. I will only use NIST certified devices and only smoke habanos from now on....


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

TJB said:


> Didn't know that was directed towards me. Just so you know I am not a huge advocate of the salt test. I just like the way it's a project. I prefer the boveda. The function of the salt test is mainly dependent on temperature if you follow what I did above. It doesn't need to be an exact science to work. Just a vitamin bottle cap full of salt, can be iodized doesn't matter, put distilled water in and mix until it's like wet sand. Tilt the cap to let excess water drip out. Place in ziplock bag with hygrometer and wait 48hrs . Just make sure you note the temp of the house so when you check on it it's the same. Don't let the temp swing too much either. Temp is the only thing that can really throw off the test, same for boveda as well. The boveda is actually a more controlled salt test but the science is exactly the same. Just add a two way membrane to hold the crystals in place. Matter a fact if you cleaned out a boveda pack u would see just crystals holding a salt solution albeit not table salt... And don't go licking anything this time!


OOPS, Im sorry, it was not meant for you!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

huskers said:


> Ok, so what is the correct way?
> 
> Give me temps type of salt, quantity of salt and water. Let me know what kind of water too.
> 
> I will test your correct method and see just how accurate it is against a boveda calibration packet.


 @zoey, I'm still awaiting your reply!


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

huskers said:


> Ok, so what is the correct way?
> 
> Give me temps type of salt, quantity of salt and water. Let me know what kind of water too.
> 
> I will test your correct method and see just how accurate it is against a boveda calibration packet.


A couple things:

1. The Salt Test method isn't my method
2. I can tell no matter how many facts you get hit with that your opinion will not be swayed

So do whatever works for you.....I don't care. At no point have I said Boveda is a crappy product. If that is what you want to use that is fine. I prefer to use another method so don't crap on me because my approach differs.

I used the salt method and I check them periodically using the salt test by leaving them with wet salt in a sealed bag for a couple days.....so far all three dig. hygo. I have read 75% so that works for me. Granted I know the hygro. have a +/- range which is fine and is close enough for me.

My humis are staying right @ 68% rh +/- 2% throughout the day and recover quickly which is well within my comfort zone. No muss no fuss....

This thread isn't contributing anything of value in my opinion...so I am done with this thread. Carry on.....


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

huskers said:


> @zoey, I'm still awaiting your reply!


Ok now I think this thread is beyond recovery! well hope my answer helped anyways.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

zoey said:


> A couple things:
> 
> 1. The Salt Test method isn't my method
> 2.* I can tell no matter how many facts you get hit with that your opinion will not be swayed*
> ...


No, you have expressed your support for the salt test and it's accuracy in VOLUME!

You have gone on to say that people don't do the salt test correctly so here I am asking what the correct way is that you talk about.

I would really like to know how you do this salt test to where it gives accurate calibrations.

@zoey, please tell me in DEPTH how you do the salt test.

I would LOVE to try it out.

You preached about how great it was and how accurate it was, please educate me!


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

huskers said:


> No, you have expressed your support for the salt test and it's accuracy in VOLUME!
> 
> You have gone on to say that people don't do the salt test correctly so here I am asking what the correct way is that you talk about.
> 
> ...


You need to work on your trolling skills


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

TJB said:


> Ok now I think this thread is beyond recovery! well hope my answer helped anyways.


2nd....


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I was sincerely interested in your method but since you only seem to want to insult people here......



zoey said:


> You need to work on your trolling skills


you can talk the talk but you obviously cant walk the walk.

Talk is cheap Galen.

You obviously cant back up your trash talking.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

huskers said:


> I was sincerely interested in your method but since you only seem to want to insult people here......
> 
> you can talk the talk but you obviously cant walk the walk.
> 
> ...


Huskers,

Fortunately for me you are not in a position to opine on whether I can walk the walk. However, I do applaud your slightly better attempt at trolling this time. Talk is indeed cheap/free but in this case it is actually typing.

Lastly, you seem confused again....at what point was I talking trash exactly? Also if I were talking trash there would be no ambiguity on whether or not I was talking trash. Also for frame of reference when I talk trash it is usually related to sports not boveda vs. salt test...lol.

If you want to continue spouting pedantic drivel then by all means continue below.

Also if you want to engage in ad hominem attacks it is best for you to have an in depth knowledge of the person for it to be effective....you need to be able to get under the skin....right now you are closer to a fly.....


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

zoey said:


> Huskers,
> 
> Fortunately for me you are not in a position to opine on whether I can walk the walk. However, I do applaud your slightly better attempt at trolling this time. Talk is indeed cheap/free but in this case it is actually typing.
> 
> ...


I'm not worried about you Zoey.

The mods here don't put up with problematic members like you.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry everyone... I had idea this thread would spiral out of control like this. Being new here I hope it doesn't reflect poorly on me. 
It may have gotten lost in the bickering but I tried to post this link last night but didn't have enough posts. It shows that the salt test is VERY close to 75% at any reasonable temperature. I still think using sea salt is probably a bad idea because of Mg and P salt contents.... And of course there are human variables. I am going to stick to the Boveda in a small tupperware because that worked for me in this case. Also the fact that the hygro says not to use the salt test makes me wary. YMMV
http://www.omega.com/temperature/z/pdf/z103.pdf


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

iatrestman said:


> Sorry everyone... I had idea this thread would spiral out of control like this. Being new here I hope it doesn't reflect poorly on me.
> It may have gotten lost in the bickering but I tried to post this link last night but didn't have enough posts. It shows that the salt test is VERY close to 75% at any reasonable temperature. I still think using sea salt is probably a bad idea because of Mg and P salt contents.... And of course there are human variables. I am going to stick to the Boveda in a small tupperware because that worked for me in this case. Also the fact that the hygro says not to use the salt test makes me wary. YMMV
> http://www.omega.com/temperature/z/pdf/z103.pdf


No worries Ian.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

iatrestman said:


> Sorry everyone... I had idea this thread would spiral out of control like this. Being new here I hope it doesn't reflect poorly on me.
> It may have gotten lost in the bickering but I tried to post this link last night but didn't have enough posts. It shows that the salt test is VERY close to 75% at any reasonable temperature. I still think using sea salt is probably a bad idea because of Mg and P salt contents.... And of course there are human variables. I am going to stick to the Boveda in a small tupperware because that worked for me in this case. Also the fact that the hygro says not to use the salt test makes me wary. YMMV
> http://www.omega.com/temperature/z/pdf/z103.pdf


No worries iatrestman....use what you are comfortable with....if you like Boveda use that. Some of us like the salt method. Puff on!


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

I use the Boveda's in a zip lock bag.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lets keep this thread in line with what the OP had asked. There are different methods to use and folks will use what they are happy with.
No need to say one is better than the other. Again, name calling has escalated here and as always will not be tolerated. Consider this a
fair warning! Take issues to PM.


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow, much ado about hygrometer calibration. It seems that I have tested, if only anecdotally, the salt method of calibration with success. Its likely that I will continue calibrating new hygros with salt and DW. A back up test, from time to time, with a boveda is probably a good idea... I find it somewhat ironic that the Boveda packs contain a salt water solution. "Each Bóveda packet consists of a specially prepared saturated solution of pure water and natural salt." (quote from the Boveda site) here is the link for context: BovedaPacks.com - How do they work?

Try to enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

@cprsquared, maybe you can enlighten us on how the boveda calibrating packet is superior to the salt test since you are a boveda rep after all.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Mod's please close this thread before I see more "no longer a community member" titles!


----------



## fshnpf (Jan 6, 2014)

Has anyone ever calibrated with marinated herring in wine sauce? I'm going to try thay next! Get a life people and move on!!!


----------



## Stickymatch (Dec 31, 2013)

FWIW, I just bought 3 Xikar Purotemps for my upcoming build, also bought a Boveda 75% kit to check the accuracy as the Purotemp's are supposed to be spot on (+/- 2%) out of the box and no way to calibrate. Put all 3 in a gallon zipper Hefty ziploc bag with the Boveda pack. House stayed at a constant 69-70 degrees and after 3 days, the Purotemps read 61%, 63% and 65%. Removed the Boveda pack and ran the salt test as outlined everywhere over the inner web....Purotemps read 51%, 52% and 55%. WTF

After scratching my head, I called Xikar yesterday and spoke to Ken. Told him what I did and he told me I could send them back for testing and replacement....assuming they were bad, however, he said that the majority returned tested fine. He then said he has seen lots of issues using the Boveda cal kits and the Purotemps and inaccurate readings. He also said that the traditional way of doing the salt test is flawed, including using a ziploc bag as its permeable and would allow humidity to escape. He said they've done a ton of research and have created a new video explaining the correct way to perform the salt test (I'd link but too much of a noob to post a link). He said that I should use the purest salt I could find (no iodine, additives, etc.) and mix with DW until the DW could hold no more salt. Put that saline mixture into a cap and place into the smallest tupperware container I could get that would hold the cap and Purotemp. After 4 hours, I should be reading 75%. I did this to a T and after 24 hours, I was reading 68%, 69% and 70%. Still not acceptable in my opinion.

So in my case, neither Boveda or the salt test worked, unless the Purotemps are bad...which I find somewhat doubtful as they are somewhat consistant between themselves. Next test is to throw all 3 in my Thermotron at work, which is certified calibrated, and "bake" them at 70F and 75%RH to see how they read, which I'll report back tomorrow night the results.

I'm not trying to get into the debate of Boveda vs salt, but wanted to share my experience and conversation with Xikar regarding their idea that the traditional salt test is faulty and what they recommend.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Stickymatch said:


> FWIW, I just bought 3 Xikar Purotemps for my upcoming build, also bought a Boveda 75% kit to check the accuracy as the Purotemp's are supposed to be spot on (+/- 2%) out of the box and no way to calibrate. Put all 3 in a gallon zipper Hefty ziploc bag with the Boveda pack. House stayed at a constant 69-70 degrees and after 3 days, the Purotemps read 61%, 63% and 65%. Removed the Boveda pack and ran the salt test as outlined everywhere over the inner web....Purotemps read 51%, 52% and 55%. WTF
> 
> After scratching my head, I called Xikar yesterday and spoke to Ken. Told him what I did and he told me I could send them back for testing and replacement....assuming they were bad, however, he said that the majority returned tested fine. He then said he has seen lots of issues using the Boveda cal kits and the Purotemps and inaccurate readings. He also said that the traditional way of doing the salt test is flawed, including using a ziploc bag as its permeable and would allow humidity to escape. He said they've done a ton of research and have created a new video explaining the correct way to perform the salt test (I'd link but too much of a noob to post a link). He said that I should use the purest salt I could find (no iodine, additives, etc.) and mix with DW until the DW could hold no more salt. Put that saline mixture into a cap and place into the smallest tupperware container I could get that would hold the cap and Purotemp. After 4 hours, I should be reading 75%. I did this to a T and after 24 hours, I was reading 68%, 69% and 70%. Still not acceptable in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Cool, thank you for the info, ring gauge for you sir.


----------



## fshnpf (Jan 6, 2014)

I always knew that plastic bags were permeable, but I wondered why the Boveda calibration kit came with a ziplock bag made of some space age looking plastic. I guess we now know it is non-permeable and why the calibtation kit is preferred to just throwing a Boveda packet in a ziplock freezer bag. At least that is what I would conclude if the information you got was from someone who knew what he was talking about.

On second thought, the engineer in me just kicked in----plastic bags are slightly permeable---don't stick one over your head and expect to breathe. It is hard to believe that this would be enough to affect the reading short term. Surely the salt is giving off water vapor MUCH quicker than it is escaping through the membrane of the bag. The rate at which moisture escapes from your humidor must be orders of magnitude greater and you are able to maintain a stable humidity level in it. Hmmmm. Think I'll go back to the herring in wine sauce!


----------



## Warren_G (Jan 11, 2014)

Stickymatch said:


> FWIW, I just bought 3 Xikar Purotemps for my upcoming build, also bought a Boveda 75% kit to check the accuracy as the Purotemp's are supposed to be spot on (+/- 2%) out of the box and no way to calibrate. Put all 3 in a gallon zipper Hefty ziploc bag with the Boveda pack. House stayed at a constant 69-70 degrees and after 3 days, the Purotemps read 61%, 63% and 65%. Removed the Boveda pack and ran the salt test as outlined everywhere over the inner web....Purotemps read 51%, 52% and 55%. WTF
> 
> After scratching my head, I called Xikar yesterday and spoke to Ken. Told him what I did and he told me I could send them back for testing and replacement....assuming they were bad, however, he said that the majority returned tested fine. He then said he has seen lots of issues using the Boveda cal kits and the Purotemps and inaccurate readings. He also said that the traditional way of doing the salt test is flawed, including using a ziploc bag as its permeable and would allow humidity to escape. He said they've done a ton of research and have created a new video explaining the correct way to perform the salt test (I'd link but too much of a noob to post a link). He said that I should use the purest salt I could find (no iodine, additives, etc.) and mix with DW until the DW could hold no more salt. Put that saline mixture into a cap and place into the smallest tupperware container I could get that would hold the cap and Purotemp. After 4 hours, I should be reading 75%. I did this to a T and after 24 hours, I was reading 68%, 69% and 70%. Still not acceptable in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Ahh... Finally something constructive. Thanks

I had the same problem with salt and a ziplock bag (couldn't get the RH above 65 or so). After putting them in a lockable sealable glass tupperware it seamed to work fine. But how do you know!?!?!

Good luck with humidity calibrations everyone


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

You guys are going to drive yourselves crazy with these things .

MANY FOGS have not used a hygro for years.....most use HF beads and after a few years of stability, they just don't bother replacing the batteries..... 

I have coolers that get checked once a yr with a NIST and have never been +/- 2 rh.....

Relax and just get yourself a media you trust and let taste be your guide.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Warren_G said:


> Ahh... Finally something constructive. Thanks
> 
> I had the same problem with salt and a ziplock bag (couldn't get the RH above 65 or so). After putting them in a lockable sealable glass tupperware it seamed to work fine. But how do you know!?!?!
> 
> Good luck with humidity calibrations everyone


I use a sealed tupperware container and never a plastic bag due to leakage potential. Also I get my salt from the UC Berk. labs to ensure purity. Also the DW I get is also from the same lab to ensure purity and ensure all things which could throw off the test are controlled. Also keep the tupperware in a spot which has very little temp. flux about +/-1 deg. F.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

^ What about UV? Vibration? Timing? Moon Phase? Paranormal activity, Etc?


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

Dual-500 said:


> ^ What about UV? Vibration? Timing? Moon Phase? Paranormal activity, Etc?


Vibration must be it! I live near train tracks and the vibration through the ground, onto my craft bench and into my calibration bag must have caused my consistent testing!!! LOL


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Dual-500 said:


> ^ What about UV? Vibration? Timing? Moon Phase? Paranormal activity, Etc?


It is stored in a dark room I use for photography which also regulates UV. Also I have the tupp. on a table which has vibration cancellation. I have nothing to account for paranormal activity nor moon phase.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

I had to ask!


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

I am sure the moon phase is what drives the +/-2% range on digital hygro....this whole thread is making me think I need to recali. my hygros!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> You guys are going to drive yourselves crazy with these things .
> 
> MANY FOGS have not used a hygro for years.....most use HF beads and after a few years of stability, they just don't bother replacing the batteries.....
> 
> ...


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just pulled a SCDLH EL MORRO out of a neglected Humidor smoked like a dream!


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

I used the boveda for ease of use. Open, drop in hygrometer, close, wait.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Just pulled a SCDLH EL MORRO out of a neglected Humidor smoked like a dream!


My favorite San Cristobal without a doubt and one of the best smokes out there.


----------

